
To Get Paid What You're Worth, Know Your Disruptive Skills - joshuacc
http://blogs.hbr.org/johnson/2010/09/to-get-paid-what-youre-worth-k.html
======
joshuacc
I don't really care for the (in this context) nearly meaningless "disruptive."
But I think that the main point is valid: We tend to underestimate the value
of our distinctive skills _because we are good at them_.

